# Relaxed fit bike needed for wife



## jcarr (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking at Cervelo RS XS 48cm, Specialized Ruby 48 or a Canondale Synapse Feminine. Does anybody know how they compare from a fit perspective. She is 5'2". I think she will want the bike that has the most relaxed fit. We will have to drive 300 miles round trip to find the 3 bikes in the correct size. We are doing mostly club rides and charity rides and the bike across Kansas. She is comming off a mountain bike.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

jcarr said:


> Looking at Cervelo RS XS 48cm, Specialized Ruby 48 or a Canondale Synapse Feminine. Does anybody know how they compare from a fit perspective. She is 5'2". I think she will want the bike that has the most relaxed fit. We will have to drive 300 miles round trip to find the 3 bikes in the correct size. We are doing mostly club rides and charity rides and the bike across Kansas. She is comming off a mountain bike.


Not sure where you are located (although the Kansas ride is a clue). The LBS I patronize is in Bakersfield CA. Action Sports (www.teamactionsports.com). They carry all three of the bikes you mention plus Trek and others. I'm sure they wouldn't mind you calling with your question. Call 661-833-4000. Ask for Kerry Ryan (owner). If he's not available any of his senior technicions should be able to help. Good luck.


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*Tried all*

My wife and I tried over 10 bikes, and came down to cervelo RS and Giant Defy Advanct feel of the road. Both were beautiful however the Giant had just a little bit more contact with the road and feel. We live in an area were there is a lot chip seal and expansion gaps. These two bikes rocked.
Just try the Giant


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Just curious...did both bikes have the same tires and the exact same tire pressure. I always find it interesting to here that one bike nudged out another and then find out that one had 23C with 120psig and the other had 25C and 90psig.....wonder which would feel more responsive and which would absorb more road vibration.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

MCF said:


> I always find it interesting to here that one bike nudged out another and then find out that one had 23C with 120psig and the other had 25C and 90psig.....wonder which would feel more responsive and which would absorb more road vibration.


Absolutely right. On the day I chose my RS, I was auditioning two other frames. We used the same wheels and tires on all three per my request. You also want to duplicate the route for each bike. Easy to do if you're trying all your bikes at the same shop. Not so easy if you're going from shop to shop.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dtrancex said:


> ...Both were beautiful however the Giant had just a little bit more contact with the road...


I try to avoid letting my bike have contact with the road, except for the tires


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

jcarr said:


> Looking at Cervelo RS XS 48cm, Specialized Ruby 48 or a Canondale Synapse Feminine. Does anybody know how they compare from a fit perspective. She is 5'2". I think she will want the bike that has the most relaxed fit. We will have to drive 300 miles round trip to find the 3 bikes in the correct size. We are doing mostly club rides and charity rides and the bike across Kansas. She is comming off a mountain bike.


I sell both the Cervelo and the Specialized with the nice thing about the Specialized is relaxed fit and 700c wheels. Cannnondale is doing this to but the Cervelo does 650c on the xs bike. Beiing a smaller than average rider myself I like the fact that we do not get the smaller wheels, need all the pluses we can get.


----------

